# Racine tailwaters



## fishingcraig (May 8, 2007)

Spent a weekend (Feb. 6-8) trying the races below the dam and was not good at all. Water was stained, it was hard to tell if there were baitfish in there, and no strikes or fish caught. One to two gates were open at various times closer to the locks, but current was not to bad. Tried jigs of every color, swimbaits, etc to no avail. Good news was the turbines seemd to be back up and running normally again, hopefully this will improve the fishing this spring and summer. :S


----------



## basshateme13 (Mar 7, 2006)

Yea i tried to go down there last month and only caught i little sauger, have u tried to go down there since ur last visit? I go to WVU and it is quite a drive for me to go and i just wanna kno if its worth the drive

Thanks man


----------



## bowtechfisherman (Jul 17, 2007)

Was at the dam lastnight for about 5 hours tough fishing only caught 3 little sauger,went to the sand bar right down from the dam always get a nice wally there nothin! water was up and stained...So going to pike tonight hopefully do a lot better...


----------



## basshateme13 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey man, thanks for the update. Would you mind lettin me know how you do up at pike?

I appreciate it


----------

